# Gordon Lightfoot



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'v been a fan for a long time, but the more I listen the more I love his writing. Also, what a band. The bassist is really smooth and subtle but drives the beat.

Any favourites? Mine is If You Could Read My Mind. 

"When you reach the part, where the heartaches come, the hero would be me

but heros often fail"

Wow.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3U8iiyDbEM&feature=fvwrel

Here's a nice one where the bassist is really cooking, again in an understated way, that really serves the song.
YouTube - Song for a winter's night . Gordon Lightfoot . (Live).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That's the one song from Gordon that I have on my iPod. I seen him at Massey Hall many years ago. I think he still does 3-4 night stints there every year


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We almost lost him a few years back. It was some sort of stomach problem as I recall.

I just love the writing. He's a Canadian legend for sure.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

*Early Morning Rain, If You Could Read My Mind, Alberta Bound, The Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald*, and several others. I'm afraid I took him for granted early on, I mean, when didn't we hear him? He was everywhere. The melodic structure of *Carefree Highway* is sublime. The man is a hardworking songwriter with a natural gift, and he studied music formally too, so he knew what he was doing.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Char1 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Lightfoot 2011 tour*

Lightfoot 2011 tour (new dates to be added - check Lightfoot! The Gordon Lightfoot Internet Companion for updates) 
Discussion forum @ Gordon Lightfoot - Index 

March 15 Greensboro,NC War Memorial Auditorium
March 16 Chattanooga,TN Tivoli Theatre
March 17 Knoxville,TN Tennessee Theatre
March 18 Wilkesboro,NC John A.Walker Community Center
March 19 Raleigh,NC Meymandi Hall
March 21 Gainesville,FL University Of Florida Phillips Center
March 22 Melbourne,FL King Center For The Performing Arts
March 23 Orlando,FLPlaza Theatre
March 25 Hershey,PA Hershey Theatre
March 26 Keene,NH Colonial Theatre 
March 27 New Bedford,MA Zeiterion Performing Arts Center
March 28 Torrington,CT Warner Theatre
March 29 Portland, ME Merrill Auditorium

May 19 Windsor, ON WFCU Center 
May 20 Cornwall, ON Cornwall Civic Complex
Ticket prices: $49.50 to $85 plus HST and service charges
Tickets available at: Cornwall Civic Arena box office or Réseau Admission. Billets pour concerts, sports, arts, théâtre, famille, événements, festivals et plus.

May 21 Brockville, ON Brockville Memorial Civic Center 
Ticket Prices: $49.50 to $125 plus HST and service charges. $125 price range includes a pre show fan Xperience including early entrance to the building, dessert and beverage reception (with cash bar), emcee, prize draws for meet & greets, prize draws for front row seating upgrades, tour poster etc.
Tickets available at: the Brockville Arts Centre box office (in person), by phone 1-877-342-7122 or online at Theatre Manager Onine ticket sales

May 22 Napanee, ON SPC Center 
$39.50 to $125 plus HST and service charges. $125 price range includes a pre show fan Xperience including early entrance to the building, dessert and beverage reception (with cash bar), emcee, prize draws for meet & greets, prize draws for front row seating upgrades, tour poster etc.
Tickets available at the Strathcona Paper Centre box office (in person), by phone 1-613-532-5997 (OTX) or online at OTX - Concert Promotions, Ticket Sales & Consulting
Additional ticket outlets: Strum in Picton, Brian’s Record Option & Renaissance Music in Kingston, Sam the Record Man in Belleville

May 25 Toronto, ON Massey Hall 
May 26 Toronto, ON Massey Hall 
May 27 Toronto, ON Massey Hall 
May 28 Toronto, ON Massey Hall 

Sep.30 Peekskill, NY Paramount Center For The Arts 

Oct.1 Shippensburg,PA Luhrs Performing Arts Center 
Oct.2 Jim Thorpe,PA Penn's Peak 

Vancouver, BC
November 20, 2011

Kamloops, BC
November 22, 2011

Prince George, BC
November 23, 2011

Dawson Creek, BC
November 24, 2011

Edmonton, AB
November 25, 2011

Banff, AB
November 26, 2011

Calgary, AB
November 28, 2011

Medicine Hat, AB
November 29, 2011

Saskatoon, SK
November 30, 2011

Regina, SK
December 1, 2011

Winnipeg, MB
December 2, 2011

Thunder Bay, ON
December 4, 2011

Sault Ste. Marie, ON
December 5, 2011

Sudbury, ON
December 6, 2011
http://www.thesudburystar.com/Articl...aspx?e=2945457

Stratford, ON
December 8-9, 2011


----------

